# Staying in Adelaide, cheap!



## Chrisd (May 30, 2012)

Hi guys!

I'm looking to spend around 3 months in Adelaide in 2013 from start June - start September. I have some questions. Your help would be very much appreciated.

I don't have much money. What is the cheapest housing option for me there? I'm looking for a place with the very basics. No luxuries. Shared things also no problem. For how much do you think I could get around? 

Is it easy to find a job in Adelaide as a foreigner? My English is fine but I have a Dutch accent. I'd be looking for a short term job so maybe a job as something like a supermarket worker? I will be 20 years old in 2013.


----------

